# Decent metallic finish paint?



## Masterpiece

Hey guys, I'm trying to help a friend find a decent metallic paint. I'm checking w/a couple of friends that faux but thought I'd get the broadest scope possible on products. I had recommended Modern Masters but it seems the nearest retailer is now a good distance away as they discontinued them in local stores.

I know Sherwin Williams has a metallic product but is there any other brand with decent results, assuming the application is correct and is applied by someone that knows what they're doing lol? 

Thanks guys

Masterpiece


----------



## RCP

Depends on the look you are going for and the texture on the wall. We have used both Ralph Lauren and Modern Masters on smooth walls with good results.
We recently used the Sherwin Faux Impressions on a recent job. It is a lot pricier and labor intensive than the Ralph Lauren, but it is a completely different look.


----------



## Masterpiece

Thanks RCP....I did some faux work on the side a few years back but due to regular paint contract demands, I didn't have time to continue and never touched metallics so I appreciate the feedback. 

If painting an entire room or accent wall, can a brush be used or would that completely smear/ruin the metallic finish? Is it best to mask and use a roller to cut in the walls as well?

Thanks!


----------



## RCP

I'll have to double check with Rob when he gets home, but I seem to remember he used a special roller for the RL and MM, I think he even sprayed the MM once. 
He did use a brush to cut in though, and just kept a wet edge and rolled into it.

On the SW, the dry roller is used to add the effect in the Brushed Metallic, but you can use a brush to do the edges, again keeping a wet edge.


----------



## bikerboy

Prefer Modern Masters over Ralph Lauren. Haven't used the SW yet. Never used the recomended rollers, just a Wooster 50/50.


----------



## LAD

It does cramp your style when products aren't available locally. But, you can buy online at a decent price too. Many faux finish suppliers offer great shipping incentives, specials, etc. 
FYI, you can buy MM right off their site: http://shop.modernmasters.com/home/index/4107.0

But also try vendors like www.fauxbykathy.com. Aside from MM, they carry Blue Pearl, and (one of my favorites) Crescent Bronze. Pricey, but covers fantastically.

As far as application I really don't try to sell a metallic paint finish as a solid app unless I'm able to spray it. A great sell is to use small rollers like whizz and randomly paint the surface. Makes a nice faceted effect, clients always love it, and you cut down on the cursing by eliminating dry lines, 'ropes', and holidays. Quick and easy.
-D


----------



## Roadog

What Dan said!

Or upgrade to the real thing.....metal leaf gilded ceiling!..:thumbup:


----------



## BarcelonaGuy

*Good source of metallic paints etc*

Try Metallic Mart.com or google Blue Pearl metallic paints. They have a GREAT selection of ALL kinds of metallic paints, plaster and stuff. I use them all the time.


----------



## Drunk Painter

I always spray metallic paint except rosco metallic it will roll great.


----------



## c65jones

If you roll, the Wooster Polar Bear (or a similar type roller) will give you the best look. The looped material expose the matallic resins the best. Both Modern Masters and Ralph Lauren have a cover for this, but they are basically the same thing as the Polar Bear for more money.


----------



## Mod Paint Works

So using that roller with MM should leave a consistent finish? Is it just a better option to spray with metallic?


----------



## rossmikey

*Crescent Bronze Metallic Paint*

I'm not sure if you ended up finding paint you like, but we've used metallic paint from Crescent Bronze out of Oshkosh, Wisconsin. They have some quality stuff and offer free shipping too. Check them out.

http://www.crescentbronze.com


----------



## Damon T

Just finished a great 3 hour class put on by Ed Mattingly, the head of faux finishes for SW. I have to say he is a great asset to their company. We used the metallic finish a little, and from what I saw it worked well. I can't compare to other brands, but the advantage is it is available locally, with consistent color reproduction. The micro fiber rollers in a 9/16" nap are the suggested roller. He said put it on heavy and random roll. It leveled out really nice. You can spray it with aaa, airless or hvlp, but he stressed that a wall has to be perfect in order to spray it successfully. Seemed like random roll or spray and back random roll on a large surface was the way to go. 
You can email him questions at [email protected],com. A really helpful guy.


----------



## drcustom

*Metallics*

I always spray metallics with an HVLP. I like Modern Masters as it seems to be the most reflective and metallic like. Rolling this stuff is tough. It depends on the look your going for. Using metallic glaze top coats is another option. Photos below. Love to see your finished product - send pics.

http://drcustompainting.com/2012/04/04/150/


----------



## r3punz3l

Alternately, if you dont mind using something @ one of the "box" store, Valspar makes metallic and Pearl bases that can be tinted to quite a few different colors... The Pearl is more "metallic" & much nicer IMO & I have used it- (Valspar "brushed Pearl" --Without tint, straight off shelf..a white pearl) in some Faux Bois painted furniture with good luck.


----------



## cdaniels

I have painted a couple ceilings using metallic paint although it has been a few years and I can't remember what brand it was.I do not remember however using any special roller for it.And I do remember that the HO was very satisfied with the finished product.


----------



## Masterpiece

Wow, I completely forgot about this thread and now 1.5 yrs later, I had to 'Thank' all of you guys lol!

I appreciate the feedback and yes, we ended up using MM and striping alternate complimentary metallics in 2 rooms, which turned out nicely. However, she changes the rooms fairly often, so I'll have to see if either rooms are still striped. If so, I'll take a couple of pics.

Thanks guys

Jeremy


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Masterpiece said:


> Wow, I completely forgot about this thread and now 1.5 yrs later, I had to 'Thank' all of you guys lol!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback and yes, we ended up using MM and striping alternate complimentary metallics in 2 rooms, which turned out nicely. However, she changes the rooms fairly often, so I'll have to see if either rooms are still striped. If so, I'll take a couple of pics.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Jeremy


Your welcome :thumbsup:


----------

